# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  رقم بنت مع صورتها

## عبير الورود

رقم بنت مع صورتها 

هلاو الله بلي دخلوا






والله انكم ما لكم داعي داخلين وتبون ارقام بس 









لو تبون تشوفون الرقم اول شي انزلو 










واذا تبون تشوفون صوره البنت









انزلو بعد شوي













انزين انزل ولا تعصب بس هالله هالله بالبنت يوم تتصل فيها 













كلمها عدل 









بس احذركم بيغمى عليكم لو شفتوا البنت






لانها جميله جدا جدا 





ولا احد في جمالها








اتفضلو الرقم









لو تبينى اتصل على هالرقم


00 0069600000000
















وهذي صوره البنت قول بسم لله توكلت على الله 



ا




تفضل

----------


## وائل الحريران

اهلن ياعبير

ايش الجمال ده  وتسلمي


وائل

----------


## ابن البلد

عبير
أنتي شكلك كده من السعودية :D

بعدين مش دي الوليه اللأكلت الراجل باين :D

----------


## سمسمة

*دة انا قلت اما ادخل واشوف وخلاص

مش مشكلة بنت بنت

نعاكسها على اساس ان انا شاب ونخلص

بس يافرحة ماتمت

:D

اللى عايزة اقوله على الصورة

ياياياياه 

:47:

البروف سمسمة..:112:*

----------


## BLUE MAGIC

سلام 
بسم الله ما شاء الله عليها 
ملح وشب وعود في عيون الحسود ( اللهم لا حسد )
جميلة وكل الجميلات 

وانا اشوف المضاهرات الا عند باب المنتدى الا يالله دخلت منها كلهم محتجين على هالجمال 
اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب :D

مع تحياتي 
blue magic

----------


## ابن البلد

عارفه يا بلو ماجيك
لو كان بأيدي
كنت حطيت الصورة دي وقلت بلو ماجيك أيه اللي مبهدلاكم 
بس المشكلة متهونيش عليا :D

----------


## sherry

يارب 


















ما تطلع مرتبطة

----------

